# Hello from BC, Canada!



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a small hobby breeder from Vancouver Island, BC, Canada. I currently have two bucks, four does, and a litter of six babies, two of which will be permanent residents.

I look forward to talking mouse genetics, behaviour, etc. I have to admit I don't know a whole lot about genetics, but I am eager to learn : )


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey and welcome...hope you enjoy it here! we are a very friendly bunch


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks : )

Is there anyone else from Canada on this forum? Or from the Western side of North America? It's so hard to find other breeders around here!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome  
try checking out the members list to see if anyone is from around you, its at the top under the search box


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

hello! I think Darla's from america?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks : )


----------

